# Super Match.. worth the money?



## Rocker

Has anyone compared the Super Match against a Les Baer or Ed Brown or nother Comp guns? At around $2000. thats the league its in...

Would be interested if it shoots as accurately as you would think for the money.. or is it just another fancy cosmetic upgrade from the other 5"ers..

(I guess my thoughts are... most of the $1200.+ Kimbers have Match barrels, and Match triggers so what the big deal about the Super Match)

I had a 5" Target Eclipse that shot really well.. not sure if being SS had anything to do with it.. Im sure the target sights helped.. No other experience with any other 5" Kimbers..


----------



## Shipwreck

There is a member here by the name of bac1023 that may be able to help. He is on Glocktalk and several forums, and I think he is on here as well.

Honestly, though - for that amount of $, I'd just get an Ed Brown. If you deal with George at Gunslingers, or some other mail order 1911 dealers that will actually sell to you for under MSRP, you can get a new Brown for $2k.


----------



## gpo1956

Super Matches are really nice guns, but NOT in the same league with the Baers, Browns, Wilsons or Nighthawks. For the money required for the Kimber, you will get much much more value in one of the semi-customs. I know there are a lot of opinions shared on these boards, but do not let ANYONE convince you that the Kimber is the equal of the others. Just not the case, no matter what anyone says.


----------



## Overkill0084

Worth the money? It depends I guess. I have a SA Trophy Match which I have yet to find fault with. Is the Kimber worth $900 more to me? No. Admittedly, it is nice. $2100 worth of nice, I couldn't say. When the price gets above $2K, I think Les Baer or Ed Brown start looking like a reasonable choice.


----------



## Rocker

I just want to say that i agree with you all 100%. I ended up buying a $2300. Les Baer TRS for $1700. (only 50 rounds trough it) and it shoots lights out.. was always curious about the Super Match though.. Glad i got what i got.. Love the LB.
Thanks for your thoughts and input.. appreciate it.

PS: good to hear that the SA Trophy Match is a good gun as well.. I know of one for $1250 and am thinking about it as well.. seems like a hell of a nice gun for the money.. and a decent deal.. (doesnt look like it was shot much if at all).


----------



## Shipwreck

Rocker said:


> I just want to say that i agree with you all 100%. I ended up buying a $2300. Les Baer TRS for $1700. (only 50 rounds trough it) and it shoots lights out.. was always curious about the Super Match though.. Glad i got what i got.. Love the LB.
> Thanks for your thoughts and input.. appreciate it.
> 
> PS: good to hear that the SA Trophy Match is a good gun as well.. I know of one for $1250 and am thinking about it as well.. seems like a hell of a nice gun for the money.. and a decent deal.. (doesnt look like it was shot much if at all).


Congrats on the new gun! I think you will be happy. be aware that Baer builds his guns tight - so you may need a bushing wrench to turn the bushing


----------



## Rocker

thanks, you are correct, your not turning that bushing without a wrench.. and once turned you need to tap it out with the barrel cause its like you said tight.
The only complaint i got with Baer is the cheap card board box it comes in.. 
but i guess all your money is going into the gun.. not the package.. I can pick up a nice gun blanket for 20 bucks I guess.. 
Gun shoots as accurately as they say.. (and thats better than me)... but it has made me a better shooter, and thats all I can ask for. 
FYI i got the TRS in Hard Chrome, the finish is really nice.. all the pieces including Barrel are finished.. which makes cleaning a snap and looks like new when done.


----------

